# Wer setzt TwinCAT-3 produktiv ein?



## Cassandra (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Ihr, 

 setzt von Euch schon jemand TwinCAT-3 produktiv ein?

 Wie umfangreich sind diese Projekte?
 Welche Hardware kommt zum Einsatz?
 Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?
 Auf was sollte man bei der Umstellung von 2 nach 3 besonders achten?

 Es würde mich echt freuen, wenn jemand ganz nüchtern eine Rückmeldung geben könnte.

 LG Cassandra  

 –
 PS: Hier wurden auch schon viele Fragen gewälzt.
 Inzwischen ist das aber sehr unübersichtlich...


----------



## Neals (29 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Cassandra,

ich arbeite bereits seit ca. 4 Monaten täglich mit TwinCAT 3 und bin von der neuen Modularität begeistert.
Das  Projekt an dem ich arbeite hatte in TwinCAT 2 so um die 100.000 Zeilen  Structured Text. Jetzt in TwinCAT 3 werden viele Aufgaben in C++ oder  Simulink verlagert, gekoppelt mit der PLC als Basis. Engineering  verwende ich ausschließlich auf dem Notebook (Intel Core i7 4x 2,4 GHz,  4GB RAM) und kann mit parallel laufendem Visual Studio + Matlab/Simulink  + XAR flüssig arbeiten. Zum Testen der Runtime habe ich bissher  meist den CX5020 mit Windows Embedded Standard verwendet und hoffe bald  auf den CX2030 mit Windows Embedded Standard 7 testen zu können.
Mit  dem Einbinden von I/O, bzw. Klemmen lief alles auf Anhieb, wie bei  TwinCAT 2: Scannen, Konfigurieren, Verknüpfen, Aktivieren, ...
Wenn  du bei I/O und PLC bleibst, musst du nichts beachten. Das Engineering  ist fast identisch: System Manager im Solution Explorer; PLC Code im  Editor vom Visual Studio. Außerdem nutze ich Subversion mit  TortoiseSVN und AnkhSVN zur Versionsverwaltung. Ab TwinCAT 3.1 soll auch  der Vergleich von PLC Code funktionieren, was derzeit noch recht  umständlich ist.

Gruß, Neals


----------



## Cassandra (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo Ihr, 

ist unser Neals wirklich der einzige, der sich getraut hat?

Inzwischen würde ich mich auch selbst gerne daran wagen, aber aktuell fehlt mir noch die Beckhoff HMI für TwinCAT-3, um die Projekte in bisheriger Form abzuwickeln.
Daher will ich jetzt nicht zu Lobeshymnen oder vernichtenden Bewertungen anstacheln, sondern bin an nüchternem und kritischen Feedback interessiert.

LG Cassandra


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo Cassandra,

wir werden uns auch dieses Jahr an TC3 heranwagen und ein Projekt damit machen - ist aber im Augenblick noch Zukunft ...
Als Visu würden wir allerdings bei unserem aktuellen System bleiben ... (InoSoft VisiWin).

Ich denke, dass das mit dem heranwagen auch für die meißten anderen TC-Benutzer gelten wird ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 Januar 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> wir werden uns auch dieses Jahr an TC3 heranwagen und ein Projekt damit machen - ist aber im Augenblick noch Zukunft ...
> Als Visu würden wir allerdings bei unserem aktuellen System bleiben ... (InoSoft VisiWin).


Die gleiche Kombination schwebt mir auch vor, aber TC2 läuft gerade so gut...
Immerhin hatte ich im letzten Sommer Zeit, meine eigene TC2-Lib auf TC3 umzuschreiben. Ich habe dabei mehrere Ansätze verfolgt, bei denen ich die OOP-Programmierweise, wie man sie aus der PC-Programmierung kennt, in unterschiedlichem Mass umgesetzt habe. Mein Fazit ist ernüchternd. Eigentlich bietet schon das FB-Konzept von TC2 weitgehend alles, was ich an Objektorientierung im Automationsbereich brauche.
Gut, Vererbung ist eine tolle Sache. Was aber fehlt (oder ich nicht gefunden habe), ist eine übersichtliche Darstellung der Vererbungshierarchie. Wenn man mal schnell Quellcode anschauen will, der von irgendeinem FB vererbt wurde, kann das eine lange Sucherei werden.
Eigenschaften sind zwar praktisch, aber die Ergebnisse ihrer Get-Methoden werden online nicht angezeigt. Man muss sie entweder auf eine Variable der aufrufenden POU schreiben, um etwas zu sehen, oder zu diesem Zweck per Compilerdirektive eine interne Varibale im Hintergrund anlegen. Dies aber dann für jede einzelne Eigenschaft.
So richtig rund kommt mir die Sache noch nicht vor, und als ich erfahren habe, dass es für meine Leib- und Magen-PC's, die CX10xx, wohl überhaupt keine TC3-Laufzeit geben wird, habe ich das Ganze erst mal wieder beiseite gelegt. Bevor die CX20xx nicht verfügbar sind und auch einigermassen stabil laufen, werde ich wohl nicht umsteigen.


----------



## IBFS (3 Januar 2013)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Die gleiche Kombination schwebt mir auch vor, aber TC2 läuft gerade so gut...
> Immerhin hatte ich im letzten Sommer Zeit, meine eigene TC2-Lib auf TC3 umzuschreiben. Ich habe dabei mehrere Ansätze verfolgt, bei denen ich die OOP-Programmierweise, wie man sie aus der PC-Programmierung kennt, in unterschiedlichem Mass umgesetzt habe. Mein Fazit ist ernüchternd. Eigentlich bietet schon das FB-Konzept von TC2 weitgehend alles, was ich an Objektorientierung im Automationsbereich brauche.
> Gut, Vererbung ist eine tolle Sache. Was aber fehlt (oder ich nicht gefunden habe), ist eine übersichtliche Darstellung der Vererbungshierarchie. Wenn man mal schnell Quellcode anschauen will, der von irgendeinem FB vererbt wurde, kann das eine lange Sucherei werden.
> Eigenschaften sind zwar praktisch, aber die Ergebnisse ihrer Get-Methoden werden online nicht angezeigt. Man muss sie entweder auf eine Variable der aufrufenden POU schreiben, um etwas zu sehen, oder zu diesem Zweck per Compilerdirektive eine interne Varibale im Hintergrund anlegen. Dies aber dann für jede einzelne Eigenschaft.



Ist es denn in TC3 genauso schlecht wie in TC2, dass man mit der globalen Suche keine Auflistung von Funktionen aus den aufgerufenen LIBs gibt. 

Ich programmiere ab und zu OpCon (also ähnlich TC2) und suche mich da teilweise tot.

Solange der Aufrufbaum nicht bis in die LIBs fein ausgelöst ist, schießt man sich mit überbordender Vererbung ganz schön ins Knie.

Frank


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 Januar 2013)

Ich habe zumindest nichts gefunden. Muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich mich vorrangig mit der Funktionalität meiner Lib und weniger mit dem Handling der Entwicklungsumgebung befasst habe.


----------



## Cassandra (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr, 

 da hier sonst nichts mehr geht, mach ich mal eine Umfrage daraus.

LG Cassandra


----------



## MasterOhh (1 März 2013)

Wir haben eigentlich sehr gespannt auf TC3 gewartet. Als es dann released wurde mussten wir aber feststellen das uns TC3 bei nüchterner Betrachung momentan keinen wirklichen Mehrwert bietet. TC2 läuft bei uns TOP und wird auch noch weiter von Beckhoff gepflegt.

Ich denke mal in 2 Jahren oder so werden wir dann schonmal schauen ob wir auf TC3 umstellen können. Bis dahin sollten dann auch 95% der Kinderkrankheiten behoben sein (wobei, bisher macht es ja den Eindruck das TC3 im vergl. zu TIA von Big S  recht wenig Stress gemacht hat, oder?).


----------



## Neals (14 März 2013)

*Push*

Vote for TwinCAT!


----------



## ossa (26 Oktober 2013)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ist unser Neals wirklich der einzige, der sich getraut hat?
> 
> ...



HMI Tip: Use the TC OPC UA server and Scheider IGSS....its a blast


----------



## Irek (26 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ihr, 

ich glaube es gibt auch ein Hindernis, der zu Zeit TC2 zu Gute kommt. TC3 erfordert C# oder .NET Kentnisse.
Wenn ich das System voll ausreizen moechte, brache ich Visual Basic (Lizenz) und C, C++ dazu.
So lange unsere Bildungsystem dem keine Rechnung traegt, wird es hier fuer Techniker eine nicht zu ueberwindende Huerde sein.

Irek


----------



## Neals (26 Oktober 2013)

Irek schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ich glaube es gibt auch ein Hindernis, der zu Zeit TC2 zu Gute kommt. TC3 erfordert C# oder .NET Kentnisse.
> Wenn ich das System voll ausreizen moechte, brache ich Visual Basic (Lizenz) und C, C++ dazu.
> ...



Hallo Irek,

da muss ich dir leider gänzlich wiedersprechen:

- Für TwinCAT 3 sind keine Kentnisse in Hochsprachen-Programmierung nötig. Weder C#/.Net, noch Visual Basic oder C/C++. Es kann auch rein nach IEC 61131-3 entwickelt werden.
- Für TwinCAT 3 sind keine zusätzliche Lizenzen notwendig. Weder Visual Studio, noch Visual Basic oder ähnliches. Es kann kostenlos die Entwicklungsumgebung herruntergeladen, installiert und verwendet werden.

- Wenn jemand TwinCAT 3 Module in C/C++ entwickeln möchte und die notwendigen Hochsprachen-Kentnisse mitbringt, benötigt er eine Visual Studio Professional Lizenz. Das bedeutet es ist optional!
- Wenn jemand mit C#/.Net oder Visual Basic eine Anbindung and TwinCAT 3 entwickeln möchte, ist dies auch möglich. Wiederum ist dies optional!

Gruß, Neals


----------



## Irek (26 Oktober 2013)

@ Neals

absolut richtig, nur wenn ich bei IEC bleibe, dann reicht auch der TC2.
TC3 wurde als Wekzug fuer gestigene Anforderungen auf dem Markt gebracht, erst der Einsatz von VB oeffnet die Tuer in ganz neue Dimensionen.
Du schreibst in C++ dein Programm, der als *.lib in deine Projekte eingebunden wird, und da sind die Moeglichkeiten
fast unbegrenzt.

Irek


----------



## Chräshe (27 Oktober 2013)

Irek schrieb:


> @ Neals
> 
> absolut richtig, nur wenn ich bei IEC bleibe, dann reicht auch der TC2.
> TC3 wurde als Wekzug fuer gestigene Anforderungen auf dem Markt gebracht, erst der Einsatz von VB oeffnet die Tuer in ganz neue Dimensionen.
> ...



Hallo Irek,

wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist der Einsatz von VB und anderen Sprachen aus dem „Microsoft Visual Studio“ Paket schon längst über ADS möglich. Somit sehe ich das nicht als „Große Neuerung“.
Einzig dass alles unter einem Dach ist und teilweise noch Echtzeitfähig wird, scheint eine deutliche Verbesserung zu sein. 

Auch dass der Systemmanager und PLC- Control in einer Umgebung sind, scheint mir sehr sinnvoll.

Als größten Fortschritt, sehe ich die Nutzung mehrerer CPU- Kerne. Gerade bei Mess- und Prüfaufgaben kommt man mit den bisherigen Einkern-Systemen schon mal an die Grenzen.

Was die Target VISU angeht, habe ich den Eindruck, das diese wieder sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. 
Kann die Target VISU inzwischen wie in TwinCAT2 zur Maschinen-Bedienung verwendet werden?

Gibt es sogar ein paar neue Funktionen?
Eine funktionstüchtige Alarmverwaltung, Auswahllisten (Dropdownmenü) und eine Trend-Anzeige die sich automatisch skaliert, wären mal ein guter Anfang.
Zudem sollte man die Eigenschaften (Farbe, Schrift, Größe, …) aller markierten Elemente gemeinsam editieren können.  

Klar, mit VB und dem anderen  Microsoft- Krimskrams kann man alle diese Einschränkungen umgehen. 

Wünschenswert finde ich das nicht. Das kommt mir so vor, als würde ich mir ein neues Auto kaufen und die meisten üblichen Ausstattungen würden noch fehlen. Dafür kann ich für einen kleinen Aufpreis (Microsoft Visual Studio) die Werkstatt mieten und mir die elektrischen Fensterheber und Zentralverriegelung selbst einbauen... 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Irek (27 Oktober 2013)

bestens widergegeben, Beckhoff kennt auch die Problematik, leider wegen der begrenzten Manpower
kommen die Aenderungen nicht schnell genug (o. Ton Beckhoff).
Da ich den Verein seit 2009 kenne, wird sich in absehbarer Zeit bestimmt was aendern, wobei bis jetzt
immer das eingehalten wurde, was auch versprochen war.

Irek


----------



## mac203 (28 Oktober 2013)

Warum kaufen sich eigentlich die meisten Leute nach wenigen Jahren ein neues Auto?
Fährt dann der alte Wagen auf einmal nicht mehr?
Kommt man morgen nicht noch genauso gut zur Arbeit wie gestern mit diesem schönen Auto?
Doch!

Aber vielleicht verbrauche ich ja mit meinem neuen Auto viel weniger?!
Vielleicht komme ich ja auch effektiver und stressfreier zum Ziel?!
Aber vielleicht hab ich auch einfach Spass an neuem?!
....habe ich nicht deshalb den Beruf als Ingenieur gewählt???

Es gibt viele Gründe bei Tc2 zu bleiben.....mindestens genauso viele -vermutlich aber deutlich mehr- zu Tc3 zu wechseln.

Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Ich sehe deutlich mehr Begeisterung als Ablehnung, wenn ich Leute bei der Arbeit mit Tc3 betrachte!


----------



## -ASDF- (28 Oktober 2013)

Mir gefällt TC3 mittlerweile auch um einiges besser als TC2..


----------



## carepicha (1 November 2013)

*............................*

Wie sieht es den Mittlerweile aus mit der Ablaufsprache aus? 
Als wir TC 3 prüften war Ablaufsprache nur nach IEC realisiert und dies ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig (Final Scan etc, auch wenn dies IEC entspricht, aber mir scheint es nicht übersichtlicher......)

Kleine Frage an die Profis; Wenn ich nach einer Variable suche und diese über die Suchfunktion finde und anklicke bin in der Aktion/Transition. Gibt es eine Tastenkombination mit welcher ich aus der Aktion Transition rauskomme und mir die dann die Aktion/Transition anzeigt in welcher sich meine Variable befindet? Momentan muss ich jeweils nochmals nach dem Namen der Aktion suchen und dies scheint ziemlich umständlich. 
Und ja, niemals einer Aktion mit dem Namen einer Variable bennen. Der Compiler findet diesen Fehler nicht und der Code macht dann was er will, oder besser gesagt er macht dann mit dieser Variabel gar nichts mehr.......(dies ist natürlich nicht absichtlich geschehen....)


----------



## Interface (3 November 2013)

In meiner Firma wird TwinCAT 3 bereits eingesetzt (parallel zur alten  Version ... je nach Projekt). Allerdings "opfere" ich der  Bugsuche/-untersuchung in TwinCAT 3.1 viel Zeit. Ich bin froh, dass sich  mein Arbeitgeber das leisten kann, denn ich bekomme jedesmal die Krise,  wenn ich in TwinCAT 2 nicht einfach bei allem F12 (Go to declaration)  drücken kann. Es ist aber richtig, dass mit TwinCAT 3 _nicht _alles besser wird. Da muss Beckhoff noch einiges tun, bis man TwinCAT 3 vorbehaltslos empfehlen kann.



carepicha schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den Mittlerweile aus mit der Ablaufsprache aus?
> Als wir TC 3 prüften war Ablaufsprache nur nach IEC realisiert und dies  ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig (Final Scan etc, auch wenn dies IEC  entspricht, aber mir scheint es nicht übersichtlicher......)


In  TwinCAT 3 war schon immer die vereinfachte Darstellung von 3S/Codesys  integriert (Doppelklick auf einen Schritt öffnet die Aktion bzw. den  Code). Allerdings hat 3S/Codesys jetzt ein anderes Konzept - nämlich  dass Aktionen (also der Code in einem Schritt) mehrfach verwendet werden  können. Beim Copy&Paste von Schritten ist es mir aber selbst schon  passiert, dass ich meinen alten Aktions-Code überschrieben habe 



> Kleine Frage an die Profis; Wenn ich nach einer Variable  suche und diese über die Suchfunktion finde und anklicke bin in der  Aktion/Transition. Gibt es eine Tastenkombination mit welcher ich aus  der Aktion Transition rauskomme und mir die dann die Aktion/Transition  anzeigt in welcher sich meine Variable befindet? Momentan muss ich  jeweils nochmals nach dem Namen der Aktion suchen und dies scheint  ziemlich umständlich.


Probier mal unter Tools > Settings die Visual Studio Option "Track active item in solution explorer":
http://obaid-tips.blogspot.de/2013/06/auto-select-file-in-visual-studio.html#.Una0CxAYrIU


----------



## carepicha (4 November 2013)

Dass heisst also dass im TC3 die Ablaufsprache wie im TC2 umgesetzt werden kann? (Ohne IEC61131). Genau dass mit den Aufrufen der verschiedenen Aktionen finde ich persönlich (zu) umständlich. 



> Probier mal unter Tools > Settings die Visual Studio Option "Track active item in solution explorer":
> http://obaid-tips.blogspot.de/2013/0...l#.Una0CxAYrIU



Da sprichst du jetzt aber bereits vom TC3, oder?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für TC2
(Ich bin in der Aktion in welche ich durch die Suchfunktion gekommen bin und möchte nun eine Ebene nach oben. Das wäre dann die Aktion von aussen in der Ablaubsprache


----------



## Beckhoff_Beta_Tester (6 Februar 2014)

Irgendwie ist bei mir der Umgang mit TC 3.1 mehr oder weniger ein reines Frust-Erlebnis. Der Konverter für TC 2 Programme ist alles andere als ausgereift - er lässt mitunter komplette Bausteine einfach weg (soll jetzt angeblich gefixt sein), er kann in früheren Builds erstellte Projekte nicht mehr lesen und stürzt einfach ab, die Platzhalter aus den Visus werden in TC 3.1 nicht übernommen.
Ich habe alles in allem eher das Gefühl, Beta-Tester zu sein und nicht mit einer Software zu arbeiten, die bereits seit 3 Jahren vermarktet wird.


----------



## jensemann (11 Juni 2014)

Ich muss derzeit für den Nachbau einer Anlage ein TC2 Projekt nach TC3 übernehmen. Ein einfaches Konvertieren hat nicht funktioniert, da das alte Projekt im Laufe der Zeit "gewachsen" ist (obsolete Bibliotheken u.a.) und sich bei der Gelegenheit eine generelle Überarbeitung anbietet.
Der Kunde kauft nur noch Systeme mit Win7 64Bit und somit fällt TC2 aus. 
Die Multicore-Unterstützung gefällt mir schonmal sehr gut, gerade wenn man noch in Echtzeit messen und und loggen muss.

Und Mittelfristig wird sich TC2 nur noch auf alte Projekte beschränken denn immer mehr Kunden steigen auf Win7 64 um und lassen sich auch davon eine 32Bit Version nicht mehr verkaufen.


----------



## Beckhoff_Beta_Tester (11 Juni 2014)

ich kann nur dringend raten vorsichtig zu sein und bei dem Konverter nicht zu lange den Fehler bei sich selber zu suchen und ggf. zeitnah mit Beckhoff in Kontakt zu treten. 
Es kann häufiger passieren, dass Bausteine einfach mal weggelassen werden usw. Insbesondere bei der Visualisierung muss sehr viel Hand angelegt werden.
Auch wenn der Kunde dem Beckhoff Marketing glaubt, würde ich ihn versuchen davon zu überzeugen, noch 1-2 Jahre mit dem Umstieg zu warten - ansonsten hat man nämlich sehr sehr viel Spaß mit dem Beta-Zustand von TC 3.1


----------



## jensemann (11 Juni 2014)

Hehe naja, das Kind ist quasi schon im Brunnen  Ich komm aus der Nummer nicht mehr raus. Zum Glück geht es um mehrere baugleiche Anlagen und ich hab den Frust nur einmal und die erste Anlage muss erst im September raus.


----------



## Fx64 (11 Juni 2014)

Ist das Konvertierungsprojekt denn schon beim Beckhoff Support? Was hängt denn nach dem Convert zu Tc3.1 noch?


----------



## twincatter (17 September 2015)

Hallo Programmierer,

wir stehen aktuell vor der Entscheidung weiter mit TwinCAT 2 oder Umstieg auf TwinCAT 3.
Habe bereits die Beckhoff-Schulung Umstieg TC2/TC3 besucht.

Gestern habe ich mir die aktuelle TC3-Version auf meinem Office-PC (Windows 7/64bit, Visual Studio 2013) installiert.
Außerdem habe ich das Beckhoff Beispielprojekt "TC3_SortingSystem" geladen um damit zu "spielen".

Innerhalb 3 Stunden ist dabei Visual Studio bzw. TwinCAT 3 2 x so abgestürzt, dass ich das Programm abschießen musste.

Fehlermeldung "Ausnahmefehler in KernelBase.dll in devenv.exe.

Bei VB.NET Projekten ohne TC3 hatte ich noch nie Probleme.

*Frage: wie stabil läuft bei Euch TC3?
*
Danke, und Grüße vom Bodensee, Michael


----------



## mac203 (18 September 2015)

Beckhoff_Beta_Tester schrieb:


> ich kann nur dringend raten vorsichtig zu sein und bei dem Konverter nicht zu lange den Fehler bei sich selber zu suchen und ggf. zeitnah mit Beckhoff in Kontakt zu treten.
> Es kann häufiger passieren, dass Bausteine einfach mal weggelassen werden usw. Insbesondere bei der Visualisierung muss sehr viel Hand angelegt werden.
> Auch wenn der Kunde dem Beckhoff Marketing glaubt, würde ich ihn versuchen davon zu überzeugen, noch 1-2 Jahre mit dem Umstieg zu warten - ansonsten hat man nämlich sehr sehr viel Spaß mit dem Beta-Zustand von TC 3.1



Hallo Beckhoff_Beta_Tester!

Ich würde das ganze etwas differenzierter betrachten wollen.
Ein Umstieg von TwinCAT 2 auf TwinCAT3 ist ja nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit der Mitnahme des alten Projekts.
Schon alleine aufgrund des gewachsenen alten TwinCAT 2 Projekts macht es meistens wenig Sinn. In Tc3 können viele Dinge ganz anders und auch effektiver gelöst werden.

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist die Mitnahme alter Tc2 Projekte (Migration) nur bei kleinen Projekten wirklich sinnvoll.
In den meisten Fällen wird beim Umstieg und daraus resultierenden Einsatz von Tc3 auch das Maschinenkonzept überarbeitet, sodass sich daraus erst recht ein neues Steuerungskonzept anbietet.


*@twincatter*:
Das Verhalten mit dem Absturz der Umgebung ist natürlich unschön und ärgerlich. Aber auch hier muss man bei der Frage nach der Stabilität ja zwischen der Entwicklungsumgebung und der Runtime unterscheiden.
Die Runtime läuft so ziemlich seit den Anfängen von TwinCAT 3 durchaus stabil und steht der von TwinCAT 2 in nichts nach. Zumindest so meine eigene Erfahrung.
Was die Umgebung angeht...na ja, da kann ich schwer einschätzen, was nun genau da bei dir passiert ist. Ich selbst habe nur sehr selten und wenige Abstürze.
Nutzt du die Shell-Version oder ein komplettes Studio?


Gruß,
mac203


----------



## twincatter (18 September 2015)

Hallo mac203,

ich benutze Visual Studio 2013 Professional und habe ohne TC3 keine Probleme damit.
Die Abstürze traten in Zusammenhang mit Debug-Funktionen auf.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## mac203 (18 September 2015)

Was für Debug-Funktionen meinst du denn?
Was machst du genau?
Debugging von IEC-Projekten?


----------



## twincatter (18 September 2015)

Hallo,

kann den Fehler mittlerweile provozieren:


Neues TwinCAT XAE Project erstellen
Standard PLC Projekt hinzufügen
Doppelklick auf MAIN (PRG) (jetzt steht Curser im Deklarationsteil)
Jetzt in der Menüleiste auf "DEBUGGEN" auf "HALTEPUNKT UMSCHALTEN" klicken
--> Assertationsfehler wird angezeigt: bei 3S.CodeSys.Breakpoints.toggleBreakpointCommand.ExecuteBatch(String[]arguments)
wird jetzt auf Ignorieren geklickt wird folgender Hinweis angezeigt: Der Haltepunkt bei "Main blablabla kann nicht angezeigt werden. --> soweit macht es ja auch Sinn da im Deklarationsteil kein Breakpoint angezeigt werden kann.
Wird nach dem Assertationsfehler jedoch auf "Abbrechen" geklickt stürzt VS komplett ab. --> das macht keinen Sinn

Wie gesagt, der Fehler trat erstmalig beim "Spielen" auf. Soweit auch kein Problem da sich der Fehler durch entsprechendes Bedienen vermeiden lässt, dennoch unschön.

Würde mich interessieren ob sich der Fehler bei Euch ebenfalls provozieren lässt.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## mac203 (18 September 2015)

Hallo Micahel,

die Meldungen bekomme ich soweit auch alle bis auf

7. -->Hier kann ich nicht "Abbrechen" sondern lediglich "OK" drücken.

Die Meldung geht weg und es geht weiter wie bisher.

Getestet mit Tc3.1.4018.13 und VS2013 Prof Update 5.

Was nutzt du?


----------



## twincatter (18 September 2015)

Hallo mac204,

Tc3.1.4018.13 
VS2013 Prof 12.0.21005.1 REL

werde gleich mal Update 5 ausführen und gebe dann nochmals Bescheid.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Andy_Scheck (18 September 2015)

Hallo Michael,

ich kann das bestätigen, wird bei Punkt 5. Assertationsfehler -> Abbrechen geklickt, dann stürzt es ab!

TC3.1.4018.13
VS2012 Prof Update 5


----------



## twincatter (25 September 2015)

Hallo,

war einige Tage nicht im Büro und konnte deshalb erst heute testen...

Also - auch nach Installation von Update 5 habe ich den gleichen Effekt --> Abbrechen geklickt, dann stürzt es ab!

TC3.1.4018.13
 VS2012 Prof Update 5

Wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende,

Grüße vom sonnigen Bodensee, Michael


----------



## mac203 (25 September 2015)

Ich würde das so mal als Info an den Support weiterleiten. 
Dann kann das Verhalten geprüft und ggf. mit der nächsten Version behoben sein/werden.

Gruß,
mac203


----------

